# various swatches with sea me s/s



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

i got bored so i decided to swatch a couple different things out in hopes it would help someone or inspire someone to try one of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










first row- sea me with azreal blue pigment; sea me (w/ nothing--for reference)
second row- sea me w/ frozen white pigment; sea me w/ tilt e/s; sea me w/ electric eel e/s
third row- sea me w/ pompous blue e/s; sea me with chartreuse pigment; sea me with violet pigment


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 5, 2007)

I did some swatches with several turquoise e/s an p/g. First row over s/s Sea Me, second row without:






(swatched on nc15 skin)


----------

